# Crazy Architectural Design



## ILT (Jan 31, 2011)

I´m just oriented on the crazy architectural style or design. Do you like this crazy design of houses or buildings? I try to create a concept of crazy architectural designs, maybe for future book. I have a Top 5 here: http://ilovetoronto.com/featured/2011/06/5-crazy-architectural-designs 

Please give me some another tips for these crazy designs. Thanks.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Is this spam?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Is this spam?


I dunno, but why would someone want their house to look like a toilet?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Cal said:


> I dunno, but why would someone want their house to look like a toilet?


I didn't even click his link until I read your comment, LOL.

I'm a fan of minimalism. Architecture is pretty particular to peoples tastes. I'm not sure I would live in any of those, especially the toilet.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

The crooked one makes me think of being drunk.


----------



## RichmondMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi ILT,

This book of these crazy buildings is a very good idea. The current architecture (design) offers many wonderful and spectacular buildings around the World. For example:

- Turning Torso, Mälmo
- Burj al Arab. Dubai
- Casa Milá, Barcelona (by famous architect Antonio Gaudi)
- Guggenheim Museum, Bilbao
- Millennium Dome, London
- Millau Viaduct, France
- Bayterek Tower, Astana
- National Stadium, Beijing
- Aspire Tornado Tower, Doha
- Wind Turbine World Trade Cente, Manama
- and also National Gallery of Canada

I haven´t a special relationship to these styles, but I like it! My favorite crazy architectural design is a Dancing House in Prague, Czech Republic. Absolutely amazing idea and reality! If you can know more about this famous building, you should read my older article: http://jaybanks.ca/vancouverrealestatenews/2011/01/03/spectacular-buildings/


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> The crooked one makes me think of being drunk.


Or, rather, trying to figure out whether you are drunk or not


----------

